
Walmart Buys Former Search Engine Kosmix To Power Social And Mobile Shopping - hendler
http://searchengineland.com/walmart-buys-former-search-engine-kosmix-to-power-social-and-mobile-shopping-73599
======
lazy_nerd
Extremely talented team as well as cool search engine technology.
Unfortunately, they were not able to create a significant dent in the search
engine market with their vertical search approach. Let's see if Blekko can
carve out a niche for themselves.

